# GT50 Won't Backup



## motomike (Apr 21, 2017)

I have a fairly new(less than 100 hrs) GT50 model 14AQA3CQ010 that doesn't like to back up. Going forward its fine. If I rabbit pump the reverse pedal, it will back up on level ground slowly but won't take a grade. 

Is there an easy fix? Its under warranty I assume(3 yrs) but I'd rather just fix it myself if possible. 

Thanks!


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey motomike,

Most likely, your reverse foot pedal linkage needs adjustment. Get down under it and see what you have to do to adjust it.


----------



## motomike (Apr 21, 2017)

I had the deck off yesterday cleaning it and was looking then. There didn't seem to be any kind of adjustable linkage that I could see. That is what I was hoping for also. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

With less than 100 hours, it's more than likely not a wear or adjustment problem. Your model of machine is notorious for getting grass clippings built up inside the right frame at the foot pedal linkage. There's actually a Dealer Service Advisory on the problem. If it's a grass debris buildup, it will get to the point where it won't allow the pedal full stroke for reverse. A tell tale sign is limited movement of the pedal for reverse..... Here's a You Tube video where the guy shows what I'm talking about. Hopefully, it's this simple fix

Grass Debris Limiting Reverse Rod Travel


----------

